# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کمک برای بی حوصلگی و بی هدفی

## R E Z A

سلام بچه ها کمکم کنید

تا دوماه پیش خوب بودم اما الان واقعا افتضاحه دست و دلم به کتاب نمیره اصلا به سمت کتاب نمیتونم برم بیشتر هم خودم فکر کنم بخاطر اعتماد به نفس پایینمه 
نمیدونم چرا کلا اعتماد به نفسسم پایینه احساس بی ارزشی میکنم برم پیش یه روانپزشک؟؟؟مشاورم هم بیشتر نا خودآگاه روحیم رو میگره نمیدونم چرا خیلی صمیمی هستیم ها اما گاهی پیشش روحیم از بین میره
این شش ماه رو بخونم میتونم پرستاری تبریز بیارم معدل کتبیم همه بخاطر مشکلات سال سومم شد 16/80 اما قبلش خیلی بالا بود بخدا 
خوشحال میشم راهنماییم کنید :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mr.Dr

پرستاری که دغدغه و اینا نمیخواد...
یکمی بخونی قبولی...

----------


## R E Z A

> پرستاری که دغدغه و اینا نمیخواد...
> یکمی بخونی قبولی...



معدلم چی؟؟اونایی که میانگین تراز 5800 داشتن به زور قبول شدن اما من چی؟؟با 5400 ؟؟

----------


## parnia-sh

> سلام بچه ها کمکم کنید
> 
> تا دوماه پیش خوب بودم اما الان واقعا افتضاحه دست و دلم به کتاب نمیره اصلا به سمت کتاب نمیتونم برم بیشتر هم خودم فکر کنم بخاطر اعتماد به نفس پایینمه 
> نمیدونم چرا کلا اعتماد به نفسسم پایینه احساس بی ارزشی میکنم برم پیش یه روانپزشک؟؟؟مشاورم هم بیشتر نا خودآگاه روحیم رو میگره نمیدونم چرا خیلی صمیمی هستیم ها اما گاهی پیشش روحیم از بین میره
> این شش ماه رو بخونم میتونم پرستاری تبریز بیارم معدل کتبیم همه بخاطر مشکلات سال سومم شد 16/80 اما قبلش خیلی بالا بود بخدا 
> خوشحال میشم راهنماییم کنید


یه برنامه ریزی میخای که سنگین نباشه میتونی ترازتو افزایش بدی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## R E Z A

چرا وسطش گاهی آدم میبره؟؟؟ چرا من به خودم نتونستم بگم میتونم پزشکی برم اما به چندتا از دوستام کمک کردم قشنگ وارد درس شدن؟؟
چطوری اعتماد بنفسم رو بالا ببرم؟؟داروی روانشناسی میدونید چیزی؟؟

----------


## R E Z A

> یه برنامه ریزی میخای که سنگین نباشه میتونی ترازتو افزایش بدی




چرا وسطش گاهی آدم میبره؟؟؟ چرا من به خودم نتونستم بگم میتونم پزشکی برم اما به چندتا از دوستام کمک کردم قشنگ وارد درس شدن؟؟
چطوری اعتماد بنفسم رو بالا ببرم؟؟داروی روانشناسی میدونید چیزی؟؟

----------


## parnia-sh

> چرا وسطش گاهی آدم میبره؟؟؟ چرا من به خودم نتونستم بگم میتونم پزشکی برم اما به چندتا از دوستام کمک کردم قشنگ وارد درس شدن؟؟
> چطوری اعتماد بنفسم رو بالا ببرم؟؟داروی روانشناسی میدونید چیزی؟؟


الان میام میزنمتا
دارو چیه اخه به خاطر کنکور که نباید تموم زندگیتو به فن.ا بدی که
چن روز استراحت کن 
بعدش بشین با برنامه درس بخون

----------


## R E Z A

> الان میام میزنمتا
> دارو چیه اخه به خاطر کنکور که نباید تموم زندگیتو به فن.ا بدی که
> چن روز استراحت کن 
> بعدش بشین با برنامه درس بخون



منونم دعاکنید برامون یعنی همه برای هم دیگه دعا کنیم به امید روزهای بهتر

----------


## Mohands mm

مطمعن باش اگه مدتی استراحت کنی دوباره انرژیتو بدست میاری ، اما اعتماد به نفس خیلی مهمه خیلی بیشتر از درسایی که داری میخونی ، یه هفته اگه وقت داری کانلا استراحت کن بعد دوباره شزوع کن ، ولی خودتو با هیچ کس مقایسه نکن...موفق باشی

----------


## R E Z A

> منونم دعاکنید برامون یعنی همه برای هم دیگه دعا کنیم به امید روزهای بهتر





> مطمعن باش اگه مدتی استراحت کنی دوباره انرژیتو بدست میاری ، اما اعتماد به نفس خیلی مهمه خیلی بیشتر از درسایی که داری میخونی ، یه هفته اگه وقت داری کانلا استراحت کن بعد دوباره شزوع کن ، ولی خودتو با هیچ کس مقایسه نکن...موفق باشی



واقعا میشه برای پیراپزشکی ها امید داشت با شش ماه ؟؟؟؟ البته صفر هم نیستم

----------


## Pourya.sh

رفیق من که همسایه روبرومونه با تراز 4800 ..5200...5400 شد5000 الان پرستاری شیرازه 
دانشاموزان مشاورمم که دختر بود معدلشم11وخوردی الان پزشکیه دولتی نمیدونم کجا هست

----------


## khaan

نماز صبح رو فراموش نکن. حتی اگه نماز ظهر و عشا رو دیر میخونی سعی کن حتما نماز صبح رو اول وقت بخونی.
باعث افزایش اندورفین ها و سرتونین و ... در سیستم لیمبیک میشه و انگیزه و انرژی رو بسیار افزایش میده. ضمنا مصرف ماهی رو هم فراموش نکنین اگر نمیتونین ماهی مصرف کنین کپسول امگا3 رو یک روز درمیان مصرف کنین.

----------


## Ehm0294

وای منم چند وقته مثله قبل نیستم...1روز خیلی خوب میخونم 2روز بد😐 
حالا شما تجربی ای میدونی در آینده کار داری اما من مخصوصا با وجود اینکه دخترم آینده شغلی واسه خودم نمیبینم بی انگیزه تر میشم😑

----------


## doctor reza

داش جان معدلت خوبه...رسیدن ب هدفت هم سخت نیست......

این خستگی همگانیه...همه خسته شدن الان...من توصیه میکنم بعدتموم شدن امتحانات یکی دوروزازدرس فارغ باشی سفری چیزی بری.یابه جاییی بری ک عاشقشی.مثلن من چندروزدیگه میرم دانشکده پزشکی فردوسی !میرم تجدیدارمان کنم........
تنهاراهش همینه.نه دارومیخادنه قرص نه پزشک و روانپزشک.......
همه خسته شدن.اینوگوش بده.تراز8000میگه خسته شدم!پس سختش نگیرطبیعیه.مهم اینه توش نمومی
http://www.zistkadeh.com/%D9%85%D8%B...D8%AD%D8%AA-2/

----------


## mahsa77

> سلام بچه ها کمکم کنید
> 
> تا دوماه پیش خوب بودم اما الان واقعا افتضاحه دست و دلم به کتاب نمیره اصلا به سمت کتاب نمیتونم برم بیشتر هم خودم فکر کنم بخاطر اعتماد به نفس پایینمه 
> نمیدونم چرا کلا اعتماد به نفسسم پایینه احساس بی ارزشی میکنم برم پیش یه روانپزشک؟؟؟مشاورم هم بیشتر نا خودآگاه روحیم رو میگره نمیدونم چرا خیلی صمیمی هستیم ها اما گاهی پیشش روحیم از بین میره
> این شش ماه رو بخونم میتونم پرستاری تبریز بیارم معدل کتبیم همه بخاطر مشکلات سال سومم شد 16/80 اما قبلش خیلی بالا بود بخدا 
> خوشحال میشم راهنماییم کنید



سلام
ای بابا دوست خوبم چرا انقدر دنیا رو واسه خودتت سخت می گیری!!
راحت زندگی کن دغدغه های الکی رو از خودت دور کن!!!
نمیتونی درس بخونی خب نخون یه مدت  :Yahoo (79):  چه اشکالی داره!!
ربات که نیستیم هر چی بخوایم از خودمون کار بکشیم و دم نزنیم!!

یه نفسی که تازه کردی به اهداف والاتری فکر کن
این حرفو از من داشته باش

ما هیچ چیز از هیچ کسی کمتر نداریم (حتی اونایی که برترین برترین ها بودن)

محکم،قوی ،با اراده برووووووووووو که رفتیم :Y (729):  :Y (729):  :Y (729):  :Y (729): 
درپناه حق :Yahoo (6):

----------


## doctor reza

> سلام
> ای بابا دوست خوبم چرا انقدر دنیا رو واسه خودتت سخت می گیری!!
> راحت زندگی کن دغدغه های الکی رو از خودت دور کن!!!
> *نمیتونی درس بخونی خب نخون یه مدت  چه اشکالی داره!!*
> ربات که نیستیم هر چی بخوایم از خودمون کار بکشیم و دم نزنیم!!
> 
> یه نفسی تکه تازه کردی به اهداف والاتری فکر کن
> این حرفو از من داشته باش
> 
> ...


عزیزمن کنکوره خانه ی خاله نیست .ان چنان گفتی یک مدت ک انگارتفننی بایدخوند
کنکورباهیچکسی شوخی نداره...این یک جمله سادست امامفهومش روکسی میونه ک عرق زیادریخته باشه
نهایتادوروز.بیشترازاون مضره!
بوعلی سینامیگه:
هرچیزی:
کمش دارو،اندازه اش غذا وزیادش سم است

----------


## mahsa77

> عزیزمن کنکوره خانه ی خاله نیست .ان چنان گفتی یک مدت ک انگارتفننی بایدخوند
> کنکورباهیچکسی شوخی نداره...این یک جمله سادست امامفهومش روکسی میونه ک عرق زیادریخته باشه
> نهایتادوروز.بیشترازاون مضره!
> بوعلی سینامیگه:
> هرچیزی:
> کمش دارو،اندازه اش غذا وزیادش سم است


بله میدونم کنکور خونه ی خاله نیست بلکه جهنم این دنیا هست
توقع داری بجای این که آب روی اتیش نا امیدیش بشم نفت بریزم روی نا امیدیش
بگم نه شما دیگه نمیتونی شما دیگه باختی
همین یه ذره روحیه ایی هم که داره از دست بده همون پرستاری رو هم خدای نکرده نیاره!!!!
با فرکانس منفی دادن خیلی مخالفم
شما جای ایشون نیستید
شاید همین حرفا کلی بهش اعتماد به نفس داد از کجا معلوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## doctor reza

> بله میدونم کنکور خونه ی خاله نیست بلکه جهنم این دنیا هست
> توقع داری بجای این که آب روی اتیش نا امیدیش بشم نفت بریزم روی نا امیدیش
> بگم نه شما دیگه نمیتونی شما دیگه باختی
> همین یه ذره روحیه ایی هم که داره از دست بده همون پرستاری رو هم خدای نکرده نیاره!!!!
> با فرکانس منفی دادن خیلی مخالفم
> شما جای ایشون نیستید
> شاید همین حرفا کلی بهش اعتماد به نفس داد از کجا معلوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


عجب!
چندروزپیش رفته بودیم شکارکبک،خیلی جالب بود.سرشوتوی برف جامیکنه تاهیچ جارونبینه!
بعدصیادان هم میرن وازدمش میگیرن وصید.///

حکایت توست...بایدحقیقتوبدونه.کنکو  رسخته سختی داره خستگی داره.بعضی منفی ها،انرژیشون از صدتا+بیشتره......حالابیاومثل کبک بگو نه!

----------


## mahsa77

> عجب!
> چندروزپیش رفته بودیم شکارکبک،خیلی جالب بود.سرشوتوی برف جامیکنه تاهیچ جارونبینه!
> بعدصیادان هم میرن وازدمش میگیرن وصید.///
> 
> حکایت توست...بایدحقیقتوبدونه.کنکو  رسخته سختی داره خستگی داره.بعضی منفی ها،انرژیشون از صدتا+بیشتره......حالابیاومثل کبک بگو نه!


شما مختارید هر طور که میخواید فکر کنید و منم همینطور!!!!
و گوشم برای حرفای نا امید کننده ی شما بده کار نیست
چون اول را هم و میدونم انشاالله میتونم هم موفق بشم!

(ضمنا دیگه هم با من بحث نکنید چون دلم نمی خواد بخاطر شما جز کاربرهای اخراجی بشم)

----------


## doctor reza

> شما مختارید هر طور که میخواید فکر کنید و منم همینطور!!!!
> و گوشم برای حرفای نا امید کننده ی شما بده کار نیست
> چون اول را هم و میدونم انشاالله میتونم هم موفق بشم!
> 
> (ضمنا دیگه هم با من بحث نکنید چون دلم نمی خواد بخاطر شما جز کاربرهای اخراجی بشم)


بعدکنکور،بهت سلام میدم.
توموفق شو،من کل انجمنوناپلئونی میدم!

هرکجاغم نیست،آنجازندگانی مشکل است.........زین سبب آأم به تعجیل ازبهشت آمدبرون

موفق باشی!!

----------


## mahsa77

> بعدکنکور،بهت سلام میدم.
> توموفق شو،من کل انجمنوناپلئونی میدم!
> 
> هرکجاغم نیست،آنجازندگانی مشکل است.........زین سبب آأم به تعجیل ازبهشت آمدبرون
> 
> موفق باشی!!



حیف که اینجا یک مکان عمومیه!!!

----------


## sahar95

فک کنم این خاصیت این موقع از ساله ک یکمی خسته بشیم ....منم دقیقا همین وضعو ی هفته ای دارم :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (112): 

ولی بهتره خودمون جمع وجور کنیم ک رقیبای تازه نفس به ما دارن اضافه میشن..

----------


## doctor reza

> حیف که اینجا یک مکان عمومیه!!!



وقت رفتنمه وگرنه من برای بحث،سردرددارم خانم 

توهم وانستاباسرعت زیاد پلسای مثبت روجمع کن!

----------


## Fatemeh76

> سلام بچه ها کمکم کنید
> 
> تا دوماه پیش خوب بودم اما الان واقعا افتضاحه دست و دلم به کتاب نمیره اصلا به سمت کتاب نمیتونم برم بیشتر هم خودم فکر کنم بخاطر اعتماد به نفس پایینمه 
> نمیدونم چرا کلا اعتماد به نفسسم پایینه احساس بی ارزشی میکنم برم پیش یه روانپزشک؟؟؟مشاورم هم بیشتر نا خودآگاه روحیم رو میگره نمیدونم چرا خیلی صمیمی هستیم ها اما گاهی پیشش روحیم از بین میره
> این شش ماه رو بخونم میتونم پرستاری تبریز بیارم معدل کتبیم همه بخاطر مشکلات سال سومم شد 16/80 اما قبلش خیلی بالا بود بخدا 
> خوشحال میشم راهنماییم کنید


*
داداش میدونی اراده چیه؟؟
اگه میدونی پس یاعلی...* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> *
> داداش میدونی اراده چیه؟؟
> اگه میدونی پس یاعلی...*


منم میدونم اراده چیه اما حیف که این ارده رو بیشتر سر خوابیدن خالی میکنم ........ مثلا امروز میتونم کل روز رو بخوابم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fatemeh76

> منم میدونم اراده چیه اما حیف که این ارده رو بیشتر سر خوابیدن خالی میکنم ........ مثلا امروز میتونم کل روز رو بخوابم



*خسته نباشید به خوابت برس...* :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mahdi100

> منم میدونم اراده چیه اما حیف که این ارده رو بیشتر سر خوابیدن خالی میکنم ........ مثلا امروز میتونم کل روز رو بخوابم


خواب هم چیز خوبیه :Yahoo (4): 
یه استارت را بزن بیام ایستگاه بعدی سوارت کنم آتیش کنیم بریم

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> *خسته نباشید به خوابت برس...*


از اونجا که همه میگن ارادتون رو قوی کنید میشه یه راهکار بدید من اردم رو توی این راه تقویت کنم و کم نیارم ؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> خواب هم چیز خوبیه
> یه استارت را بزن بیام ایستگاه بعدی سوارت کنم آتیش کنیم بریم


فکر بدی هم نیست ...... :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi100

> فکر بدی هم نیست ......


من در خدمتم
باشد که رستگار شوید. :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Fatemeh76

> از اونجا که همه میگن ارادتون رو قوی کنید میشه یه راهکار بدید من اردم رو توی این راه تقویت کنم و کم نیارم ؟


*هروقت خودت نخواهی هیچکس نمیتونه...
بعدشم اگه هدف داری بشین درستو بخون...*

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> من در خدمتم
> باشد که رستگار شوید.


انشاء ال... و من التوفیق

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> *هروقت خودت نخواهی هیچکس نمیتونه...
> بعدشم اگه هدف داری بشین درستو بخون...*


من هدفم فراتر از پزشکیه ....... برا همین برا پزشکی هیچ هدفی ندارم و فعلا برا کنکور نمیخونم ... سومم  :Yahoo (16): 
اگه به این نتیجه رسیدم که آره میشه از راه پزشکی به اون هدفه رسید میشینم میخونم ( خوندن که میگم واقعا خوندن ها .... ) :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Fatemeh76

> من هدفم فراتر از پزشکیه ....... برا همین برا پزشکی هیچ هدفی ندارم و فعلا برا کنکور نمیخونم ... سومم 
> اگه به این نتیجه رسیدم که آره میشه از راه پزشکی به اون هدفه رسید میشینم میخونم ( خوندن که میگم واقعا خوندن ها .... )


*ایشالا*

----------


## konkur_hamed

داداش  یکم ریتالین بخور  تا  بفهمی درس چیه

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> داداش  یکم ریتالین بخور  تا  بفهمی درس چیه


این که گفتی چیه ؟ همون قرص شب امتحان رو میگی ؟ فقط شنیده بودم ( نخوردم تا حالا ....... )

----------


## konkur_hamed

اره  همونه  ولی بشدت اعتیاد  اوره    باید  جنبشو داشته باشی

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> اره  همونه  ولی بشدت اعتیاد  اوره    باید  جنبشو داشته باشی


منظورت اینه که وابستگی روانی ایجاد میکنه ؟ وابستگی جسمی ایجاد نمیکنه ؟

----------


## konkur_hamed

بله جسیمی و روانی   از  امفتامین   ساخته میشه   که مخدر هست  ماله بچه های  بیش فعال هست

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

خوب وقتی جسمیه که دیگه به جنبه ربطی نداره ........ سر تفریح هم که شده باید یه بار بخورم ..... یکی از دوستان توی همین انجمن گفت که 1 بار خوردنش اعتیاد نمیاره .... درسته ؟

----------


## Mohands mm

> واقعا میشه برای پیراپزشکی ها امید داشت با شش ماه ؟؟؟؟ البته صفر هم نیستم


به زبون میگی شش ماه واقعا وقت خوبی هست ، روزی 10ساعت بخونی عالیه...

----------


## R E Z A

> رفیق من که همسایه روبرومونه با تراز 4800 ..5200...5400 شد5000 الان پرستاری شیرازه 
> دانشاموزان مشاورمم که دختر بود معدلشم11وخوردی الان پزشکیه دولتی نمیدونم کجا هست



خیلی ممنونم ازت انشاله که همیشه موفق باشی سعی میکنم نت کمتر بیام از این به بعد اما همیشه دعاتون میکنم :Y (498):  :Y (498):  :Y (661):  :Y (661):  :Y (596):  :Y (596):  :Y (596):  :Y (596):  :Y (596):  :Y (487):  :Y (487):

----------


## R E Z A

> وای منم چند وقته مثله قبل نیستم...1روز خیلی خوب میخونم 2روز بد������ 
> حالا شما تجربی ای میدونی در آینده کار داری اما من مخصوصا با وجود اینکه دخترم آینده شغلی واسه خودم نمیبینم بی انگیزه تر میشم������


آینده شغلی نسبتا برای همه خطرناک شده متاسفانه من که میگم پرستاری واس خاطر احتمال بسیار زیاد جذبش هست دیگه وگرنه من میدونم بینایی سنجی ها کارشون راحتتره انشاله موفق میشیم منم حالم واقعا گاهی بد میشه اما از این به بعد بهتره به همدیگه انرژی مثبت و حال خوب بدیم  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## sanjab

یه گوشه اتاق یه جایی که همیشه روبروته یه کاغذ بچسبون روش بنویس ((( یاد اونایی باش که منتظر شکست تو هستن تا به تو بخندن و یاد اونایی باش که منتظر پیروزی تو هستند تا با تو بخندند))

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام بچه ها کمکم کنید
> 
> تا دوماه پیش خوب بودم اما الان واقعا افتضاحه دست و دلم به کتاب نمیره اصلا به سمت کتاب نمیتونم برم بیشتر هم خودم فکر کنم بخاطر اعتماد به نفس پایینمه 
> نمیدونم چرا کلا اعتماد به نفسسم پایینه احساس بی ارزشی میکنم برم پیش یه روانپزشک؟؟؟مشاورم هم بیشتر نا خودآگاه روحیم رو میگره نمیدونم چرا خیلی صمیمی هستیم ها اما گاهی پیشش روحیم از بین میره
> این شش ماه رو بخونم میتونم پرستاری تبریز بیارم معدل کتبیم همه بخاطر مشکلات سال سومم شد 16/80 اما قبلش خیلی بالا بود بخدا 
> خوشحال میشم راهنماییم کنید


داداش ببین یکی از علت هایی که زده شدی میتونه این باشه که خیلی بیش از کنکور رو واسه خودت گنده کردی و ازش یه غول ساختی از کنکور واسه خودت غول نساز 
پرستاری رو میشه با رتبه های پایین اورد و جای نگرانی نیست
اینکه آدم گاهی افت کنه طبیعیه چون ماها ربات نیستیم ولی مهم اینه که خودتو زود جم و جور کنی
هر وقت روحیت افت کرد به هدفت فکر کن 
به اون روز که کارنامه قبولی میاد دستت
به این فکر کن که وقتی برگردی و به پشت سرت نگاه کنی به خودت افتخار کنی که زمین خوردی و بلند شدی 
به این فکر کن  که خیلی ها شرایط بد تر از تو رو داشتن و پزشکی قبول شدن چه برسه به پرستاری
میتونی از ویدیو های انگیزشی و فایل های انگیزشی که تو تاپیکا فراوونه هم استفاده کنی

----------


## konkur_hamed

> خوب وقتی جسمیه که دیگه به جنبه ربطی نداره ........ سر تفریح هم که شده باید یه بار بخورم ..... یکی از دوستان توی همین انجمن گفت که 1 بار خوردنش اعتیاد نمیاره .... درسته ؟


والا خودم در  شبانه روز  12  ساعتشو میخونم   البته وقتی که مخم  نمیکشه داغ میکنم از  سر اجبار میخورم

----------


## BacheMosbat

امان از دست این اعتماد به نفس پایین من تا دوم دبیرستان همش جیم میزدم از مدرسه دیگه همه قطع امید کرده بودن ازم دست به کاری نبود که نزده باشم !! البته نه از اون بی حیاییا !! سال سوم ترم اولش نشستم خوندم فک کنم بیشتر نمره هام بیست شد با چندتا نونزده فقط یه فیزیک چون معلم با کلاسمون لج کرد نمره نداد که اونم تو کلاس دوم شدم ولی امان از ترم دوم دوستام اینقد اذیتم کردن و از درس دورم کردن که درس ول شد دیگه همش ول شدم قبل امتحان نهاییا روزای قبلش ول میچرخیدم !! درصورتی کارم راحت تر از بقیه بود فقط نیاز بود کتابو یبار درست بخونم تا یادم بیاد چون قبلا یکم پیش زمینه داشتم خلاصه گند زده شد به نهاییام کتبیم شد هیفده و خورده ای ... کلا از درس باز شدم امسالم اول سال اومدم به خودم بیام باز شروع کنم زیستو شروع کردم تو ازمونا 70-80 زدن (البته همیشه ریاضی فیزیکم صفر میزارم) باز دوستام روش قبلیشونو به کار گرفتن الانم هر روز بدتر از دیروز میشم ول تر ... من خودم از اولش هدفم علوم ازمایشگاهی اینجور چیزا بود کلا بلند پرواز نیستم به قول شما اعتماد به نفس ندارم اما همه میگن تو هرچی بخوای میتونی قبول بشی فقط باید خودتو باوز داشته باشی  .. اما نیست اون اعتماد به نفس نیست وقتی ادم خودشو باور نداشته باشه ... الانم راضیم امسال هرچی برسونم که بعدش سر کار برم میرم ... کامل درکت میکنم

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> امان از دست این اعتماد به نفس پایین من تا دوم دبیرستان همش جیم میزدم از مدرسه دیگه همه قطع امید کرده بودن ازم دست به کاری نبود که نزده باشم !! البته نه از اون بی حیاییا !! سال سوم ترم اولش نشستم خوندم فک کنم بیشتر نمره هام بیست شد با چندتا نونزده فقط یه فیزیک چون معلم با کلاسمون لج کرد نمره نداد که اونم تو کلاس دوم شدم ولی امان از ترم دوم دوستام اینقد اذیتم کردن و از درس دورم کردن که درس ول شد دیگه همش ول شدم قبل امتحان نهاییا روزای قبلش ول میچرخیدم !! درصورتی کارم راحت تر از بقیه بود فقط نیاز بود کتابو یبار درست بخونم تا یادم بیاد چون قبلا یکم پیش زمینه داشتم خلاصه گند زده شد به نهاییام کتبیم شد هیفده و خورده ای ... کلا از درس باز شدم امسالم اول سال اومدم به خودم بیام باز شروع کنم زیستو شروع کردم تو ازمونا 70-80 زدن (البته همیشه ریاضی فیزیکم صفر میزارم) باز دوستام روش قبلیشونو به کار گرفتن الانم هر روز بدتر از دیروز میشم ول تر ... من خودم از اولش هدفم علوم ازمایشگاهی اینجور چیزا بود کلا بلند پرواز نیستم به قول شما اعتماد به نفس ندارم اما همه میگن تو هرچی بخوای میتونی قبول بشی فقط باید خودتو باوز داشته باشی  .. اما نیست اون اعتماد به نفس نیست وقتی ادم خودشو باور نداشته باشه ... الانم راضیم امسال هرچی برسونم که بعدش سر کار برم میرم ... کامل درکت میکنم


تا وقتی که این دیدگاه تو ذهنت باشه معلومه طرف درس نمیری ....
حتی به چیز منفی فکر هم نکن چه برسه به نوشتنشون ........ همین نوشتن و بازگو کردنش خودش یه کار اشتباست ..... 
خوب کسی نگفت بلند پرواز باش ولی در حدی باش که از خودت انتظار داری ..... 

پیشنهاد میکنم کلیپ dream رو از آپارات ببینی ...

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> والا خودم در  شبانه روز  12  ساعتشو میخونم   البته وقتی که مخم  نمیکشه داغ میکنم از  سر اجبار میخورم


یعنی میگی هر روز نمیخوری ؟
الان هیچ اعتیادی هم بهش داری ؟
میشه یه خورده توضیح بدی ؟؟؟؟؟؟ یه خورده باز کن مطلبو

----------


## BacheMosbat

> تا وقتی که این دیدگاه تو ذهنت باشه معلومه طرف درس نمیری ....
> حتی به چیز منفی فکر هم نکن چه برسه به نوشتنشون ........ همین نوشتن و بازگو کردنش خودش یه کار اشتباست ..... 
> خوب کسی نگفت بلند پرواز باش ولی در حدی باش که از خودت انتظار داری ..... 
> 
> پیشنهاد میکنم کلیپ dream رو از آپارات ببینی ...


خودمم میدونم اگه بخوام میتونم ولی بازم شهامتشو ندارم که هدفم قرارش بدم میگم ممکنه یبار نشه تا الانم همیشه هدفمو پایین تر از اون چیزی میگرفتم که شدم ... حتی تو مدرسه بیشتر هم کلاسیام با قاطعیت میگن تو قبولی ولی خودم خودمو قبول ندارم ... حتی معلم همون درس فیزیک که صفر میزارم تا حالا چند بار سر کلاس میخواست کتکم بزنه بخاطر تفکرات مزخرفم چون میبینه تو امتحان تشریحی از اونی که تست هم بلده بزنه بهتر مینویسم ولی چون اعتماد به نفس ندارم نمیرم سمت خوندن فیزیک ... میفهمه که درسو فهمیدم ولی خودمو قبول ندارم و نمیرم سمتش بیشتر عصبی میشه ... خلاصه بگم به جز اون دوستاییم که میخوان تضعیف روحیم کنن و چرت و پرت میگن بقیه میگن تو خیلی راحت تر از فلانیا که قبول شدن میتونی قبول بشی ولی متاسفانه خودم خودمو باور ندارم و این بزرگترین عیبه ... حالا یچیزی میگم بین خودمون بمونه ... تا پارسال هدفم این بود 40 هزاری بشم تا فقط حسابداری چیزی مجاز بشم !!! یعنی در این خودمو پایین میگیرم [emoji21]

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> خودمم میدونم اگه بخوام میتونم ولی بازم شهامتشو ندارم که هدفم قرارش بدم میگم ممکنه یبار نشه تا الانم همیشه هدفمو پایین تر از اون چیزی میگرفتم که شدم ... حتی تو مدرسه بیشتر هم کلاسیام با قاطعیت میگن تو قبولی ولی خودم خودمو قبول ندارم ... حتی معلم همون درس فیزیک که صفر میزارم تا حالا چند بار سر کلاس میخواست کتکم بزنه بخاطر تفکرات مزخرفم چون میبینه تو امتحان تشریحی از اونی که تست هم بلده بزنه بهتر مینویسم ولی چون اعتماد به نفس ندارم نمیرم سمت خوندن فیزیک ... میفهمه که درسو فهمیدم ولی خودمو قبول ندارم و نمیرم سمتش بیشتر عصبی میشه ... خلاصه بگم به جز اون دوستاییم که میخوان تضعیف روحیم کنن و چرت و پرت میگن بقیه میگن تو خیلی راحت تر از فلانیا که قبول شدن میتونی قبول بشی ولی متاسفانه خودم خودمو باور ندارم و این بزرگترین عیبه ... حالا یچیزی میگم بین خودمون بمونه ... تا پارسال هدفم این بود 40 هزاری بشم تا فقط حسابداری چیزی مجاز بشم !!! یعنی در این خودمو پایین میگیرم [emoji21]


وقتی بقیه یه چیزی رو توی تو دیدن چرا خودت نباید اون رو درک کنی و فراتر از اون
من هر چیزی بگم باز با لحن ناامید کننده میخوای جواب بدی و این خودش هی همه چیز رو بدتر میکنه
اگه آیندت برات مهمه یکی دو جلسه برو پیش روان شناس ... آیندته ... مهمه ..... اگه همین استعداد با این روحیه پیش بره آینده از خودت متنفر میشی ( چه کتابی گفتم !!! ) 

من مشاوره بلد نیستم بدم ولی برای خودت و آیندت هم که شده برو پیش یه روان شناس ... شاید یه چیزایی رو واست مطرح کنه که از این رو به او بشی ....

----------


## BacheMosbat

> وقتی بقیه یه چیزی رو توی تو دیدن چرا خودت نباید اون رو درک کنی و فراتر از اون
> من هر چیزی بگم باز با لحن ناامید کننده میخوای جواب بدی و این خودش هی همه چیز رو بدتر میکنه
> اگه آیندت برات مهمه یکی دو جلسه برو پیش روان شناس ... آیندته ... مهمه ..... اگه همین استعداد با این روحیه پیش بره آینده از خودت متنفر میشی ( چه کتابی گفتم !!! ) 
> 
> من مشاوره بلد نیستم بدم ولی برای خودت و آیندت هم که شده برو پیش یه روان شناس ... شاید یه چیزایی رو واست مطرح کنه که از این رو به او بشی ....


ممنون از صحبتات واقعا جمله سنگینی بود [emoji51] 
یادم میمونه هر روز تکرارش کنم تا شاید بهتر بشم 
بازم مرسی [emoji4]

----------


## konkur_hamed

> یعنی میگی هر روز نمیخوری ؟
> الان هیچ اعتیادی هم بهش داری ؟
> میشه یه خورده توضیح بدی ؟؟؟؟؟؟ یه خورده باز کن مطلبو


چرا  ا  وابستگی که داره  ولی اینقد قهوه میخورم که  که اون حسش بپره  ولی  باز خدا رو  شکر   دوستم  داروسازه  بهم  میگم نخور که اخرش ****** میدی  خودتو

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام بچه ها کمکم کنید
> 
> تا دوماه پیش خوب بودم اما الان واقعا افتضاحه دست و دلم به کتاب نمیره اصلا به سمت کتاب نمیتونم برم بیشتر هم خودم فکر کنم بخاطر اعتماد به نفس پایینمه 
> نمیدونم چرا کلا اعتماد به نفسسم پایینه احساس بی ارزشی میکنم برم پیش یه روانپزشک؟؟؟مشاورم هم بیشتر نا خودآگاه روحیم رو میگره نمیدونم چرا خیلی صمیمی هستیم ها اما گاهی پیشش روحیم از بین میره
> این شش ماه رو بخونم میتونم پرستاری تبریز بیارم معدل کتبیم همه بخاطر مشکلات سال سومم شد 16/80 اما قبلش خیلی بالا بود بخدا 
> خوشحال میشم راهنماییم کنید


نگران نباش دوست من
معدل رو ول کن و بشین درست رو بخون
ناامیدم شدی برو با خدا رازونیاز کن

----------


## S.mj Nabavi

> چرا  ا  وابستگی که داره  ولی اینقد قهوه میخورم که  که اون حسش بپره  ولی  باز خدا رو  شکر   دوستم  داروسازه  بهم  میگم نخور که اخرش ****** میدی  خودتو


بیشتر منظورم این بود که مثلا هفته ای 1 کی بخورم ضرری هم داره ؟ یا زیاد خوردنش ضرر داره ؟ یا کلا خوردنش ضرر داره ؟ 

چرا نمیتونم منظورم رو توی جمله بگنجونم ؟!!!!!! :31:

----------


## dorsa.1998

سلام.من پیش ریاضی ام.معدلم 19به بالا شذ امسالم اما راضی نیستم.همش فکر و خیال میکنم که چرا دوستم معدلش از من بیشتر شده!!!دارم افسردگی میگیرم.حال و روزم واسه کنکور خیلی بد شده!!!همش به این فکر میکنم که دوستم دانشگاهی که میخواد قبول میشه اما من نه!!!
همه ی این حرفارو تو خودم میریزم بروز نمیدم!!!
خانوادم فکر میکنن من نسبت به کنکور به تفاوت شدم اماواقعا اینطور نیست!!!فقط حالم بده :Yahoo (2):  چیکار کنم!!!!!؟؟؟کمکم کنید.کسی همچین احساسایی مثل احساس من داشته؟؟چیکار کرده؟؟

----------


## fafa.Mmr

> چرا وسطش گاهی آدم میبره؟؟؟ چرا من به خودم نتونستم بگم میتونم پزشکی برم اما به چندتا از دوستام کمک کردم قشنگ وارد درس شدن؟؟
> چطوری اعتماد بنفسم رو بالا ببرم؟؟داروی روانشناسی میدونید چیزی؟؟



در دوران کنکور ما همه چیز را تجربه میکنیم که برای تحصیل در دانشگاه به درد مون میخوره
مثل:
1- صبوری برای افزایش تراز=میشه صبوری برای طی کردن دوران طولانی تحصیل در رشته پزشکی یا ساختن بنا توسط مهندس معماری و......
2- امید به نتیجه ی عالی= همیشه به یاد داشته باشید هیچ کس سراغ دکتری که نا امیدش میکنه نمیره حتی خود شما هم بعد از این برخورد که امیدی به بهبودتان نیست پول ویزیتتان را پس میگیرید
3-سرعت در تست زنی=پزشکی که درحال جراحی است شاید برای عمل دو ساعت زمان داشته باشد ولی حال بیمار انقدر بد است که پزشک باید طی نیم ساعت با دقت تمام کارش را انجام دهد یا مهندس معمار اگر بنا تا یک سال به طول می انجامد ولی صاحب بنا میخواهد طی شش ماه تحویل بگیرد و....

شما باید با توجه به رشته ای که انتخاب میکنید برای رفتن به سر کار اماده بشید 
تلاش برای کنکور تمرینی برای شغل آینده شماست...

----------

